# W Eldar Shuri Cannon/Brightlance H Paypal



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking for 2 specific gun.

I am willing to pay $1.50 each, would rather buy in larger numbers since shipping would be an issue otherwise. Thank you Bits and Kits for the pics (I just bought him out of these soooo).

www.bitsandkits.co.uk for your bits needs! Great shipping rates too!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I will check if we have any lying around and let you know, we sometimes have an odd one extra


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Let me know before you ship the package off and I will toss you the money. Also send me your banner before you forget again!


----------

